# Attention Everyone



## littleboyblue (Feb 19, 2006)

i WOULD LOVE TO HOST A BBQ HERE IN VIRGINIA NOT ONLY FOR BULLIES BUT FOR ALL AMERICAN PITBULLS...I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE EVERYONE OUT TO SEE AND I WANT TO HOLD JUDGINGS THAT WILL BE AWARDED BY TROPHIES, AND RIBBONS ONLY PROBLEM IS i DONT HAVE ALL THE FUNDS NEEDED TO DO SO I WAS WONDERING IF YOU GUYS WOULD BE INTERESTED IN ALL GOING IN AND HELPING ME PURCHASE TROPHIES, RIBBONS, AND RENTAL SPACE...I WILL BE GIVING TROPHIES THAT WILL ALL SAY 1ST ANNUAL GOPITBULL BBQ ...
I WILL BE DOING

BEST ADULT IN SHOW 18" TROPHY AND BLUE RIBBON
BEST PUPPY IN SHOW 18" TROPHY AND BLUE RIBBON

BEST MALE 3-6 MONTHS
BEST MALE 6-12 MONTHS
BEST MALE 1 YEAR AND OLDER
BEST FEMALE 3-6 MONTHS
BEST FEMALE 6-12 MONTHS
BEST FEMALE 1 YEAR AND OLDER

THESE WIL ALL BE AWARDED WITH 16" TROPHIES AND A BLUE RIBBON

2ND PLACE IN ALL ABOVE AWARDED WITH 14" 2ND PLACE TROPHIES AND A RED 2ND PLACE RIBBON

THEN 3RD PLACE FOR ALL ABOVE AWARDED WITH A BLACK AND BRASS PLAQUE AND A YELLOW 3RD PLACE RIBBON

I WOULD LOVE FOR OFK,RATEMYPITBULL,MIDWESTBULLY,CANE76,REDOG TO BE MY JUDGES AS WELL AS ME
BUT IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN BEING A JUDGE LET ME KNOW

LIKE I SAID THE PROBLEM IS ALL TOGETHER THE TOTAL IS GOING TO BE ABOUT 1200.00

THAT IS INCLUDING
TROPHIES
RIBBONS
RENTAL SPACE (PARK)
FLYERS

I THINK IT WOULD BE GREAT TO ALL GET TOGETHER AND DO THIS AS WELL AS A GREAT THING FOR THE GOPITBULL COMMUNITY HAVING A ANNUAL THING..

LET ME KNOW WHOEVER IS WILLING TO CONTRIBUTE AND I CAN GIVE YOU MY ADDRESS AND PHONE NUMBER TO SEND A MONEY ORDER TO, ALSO ANYONE THAT CONTRIBUTES WILL ALSO RECIVE A PLAQUE WITH SPEACIAL THANKS FOR BEING A SPONSER
SO I WAS WONDERING IF EVERYONE WOULD BE ABLE TO CHIP IN A LITTLE
__________________
http://trejoskennels.bravehost.com


----------

